# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 81E4352C56502A18C79ECCDA477AD364 [not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.DealPly.brj, not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Vitruvi=
 > an.v]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 81E4352C56502A18C79ECCDA477AD364 
Размер в байтах: 11948234

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:21, в том числе:
 безопасные:3
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------


## Денис23

Что мне делать дальше?? КАк избавиться от вируса?

----------


## Никита Соловьев

http://virusinfo.info/content.php?r=...malwareremoval

----------


## CyberHelper

Выполнено важное уточнение результатов анализа
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:21, в том числе:
 безопасные:11
 вредоносные:2
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------

